# Non Governmental Emergency Advice



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

http://www.preparingforemergencies.co.uk

And the government asked him to remove it.....


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Theres some truth in that I think.

lol some people have way Toooo much time.


----------

